# FOA Cat Owners Fold Hills Food Recall (Applaws, AVA & Sainsbury's)



## Boulty (15 June 2021)

Hi please could anyone who feeds the dry food versions of Applaws, AVA or Sainsbury's Hypoallergenic check this link to see if it is part of the batch affected by this recall https://www.foldhill.co.uk/fold-hil...Oy3g62IpirulPXj2OOWN3Cwuq1TWbrfx-gKd1JAEEWC68

The manufacturer is doing a voluntary recall whilst a possible link between these foods & a sudden rise in a previously very rare serious & often fatal illness in cats is investigated. There is no proven link yet as investigations are ongoing but it looks like any food affected by the recall should be able to be exchanged for a full refund.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 June 2021)

Just came on here to post the exact same thing. I feed applawse so will be checking as soon as I get home and I've let my mum know as she does too.

This link suggests there is no batch code for the Applawse, so need more guidance as to whether its actually any of the listed products with that best before date

https://www.food.gov.uk/news-alerts...se,rapidly decreases, causing serious illness


----------



## Amymay (16 June 2021)

I feed AVA to the dogs (dog version obviously), but this is a bit of a concern.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 June 2021)

I have 3/4 bag left of a 7.5 kg applawse dry.

It is best before november 2022, which is a month before the affected recall.

I'm too scared to feed it, given the date is so close. OH sees it as a waste, and it does feel a shame, but I'd be devastated if anything happened to her...


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (16 June 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			I have 3/4 bag left of a 7.5 kg applawse dry.

It is best before november 2022, which is a month before the affected recall.

I'm too scared to feed it, given the date is so close. OH sees it as a waste, and it does feel a shame, but I'd be devastated if anything happened to her...
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Definitely not worth it. Bin bin bin!!!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 June 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Nope. Definitely not worth it. Bin bin bin!!!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, that was my thinking! I just cannot take the risk, also someone on my FB has shared something, and both the other brands affected are recalling all dates, which makes me worry down the line Applawse will need to do the same.

Like you say it's not worth the risk


----------



## Michen (16 June 2021)

I’ve been feeding Applaws with the batch code and expiry date they reference. Binning it now so cat will have to go hungry tonight.

He’s eaten 3/4 of the bag. 

Unbelievable! How do I get a refund from Amazon 🤣


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 June 2021)

Michelle, I seen people say they've live chatted amazon and that seems to have helped them. 

I know my batch isn't technically affected but I've emailed applawse just to see if they will do anything. 

Even though its not affected (as far as we know) but I'm not risking it, I'm also switching brands in case more later batches are affected.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 June 2021)

The stories on the fb group are heartbreaking, so many beautiful cats.

I'm really worried (I get anxious easily) as pd has seemed a little quiet today and was massively sick earlier (poss quiet from feeling sick and it's so horribly humid, I'm the same)

Her batch was best before a month before the recall but I can't stop worrying 😢


----------



## Redders (17 June 2021)

My vets are recommending any one with cats who have had this food and seem off, to get them checked. I know yours isn’t listed as an affected batch but I think you would probably feel better if you took her to the vets and had a check over and a blood test, to put your mind at ease. It’s what I would do because I am also an anxious worrier!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (18 June 2021)

Redders said:



			My vets are recommending any one with cats who have had this food and seem off, to get them checked. I know yours isn’t listed as an affected batch but I think you would probably feel better if you took her to the vets and had a check over and a blood test, to put your mind at ease. It’s what I would do because I am also an anxious worrier!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks that's what I'm leaning towards but given treatment seems very hit and miss as it's as yet not established the exact causes any slight abnormalities will send me into even deeper fretting. 
Think I'll end up taking the financial hit as it seems once they show symptoms they are too far gone 
It is horrific, I wouldn't be so worried if it was just recalled as a precaution it's the fact so many suspected cases are arising


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (18 June 2021)

We went to the vets, apparently her cell counts were fine but liver is slightly off?

They are speaking to haematology but won't hear until tomorrow or even Monday 😥

Could there be a reason? I'm now continues to worry but hoping because the cell counts were OK it's nothing...


----------



## Spanny (18 June 2021)

Glad you got her checked CCL - hopefully the liver is just something minor and unrelated. They do like to worry us sometimes, I know that feeling all too well.

I've just seen that Wilkinson's have added some products to the recall list. Not sure how to add the page, but there are details here: https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/product-recalls


----------



## Boulty (19 June 2021)

Would advise anyone whose cat has eaten any of the recalled food & then seemed off it / unwell in any way to take them to see the vet as a precaution although sadly treatment currently isn't successful in the majority of cases (although maybe if it IS the food & most people have stopped feeding it that might help very slightly?) 

Oh & before anyone gets worried Horrible is fine! (Well apart from falling in an open wheelie bin the other day which he claims was totally intentional) I know about this through work


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (5 July 2021)

Still seems they haven't found the cause of it.

The Facebook group is heartbreaking, its just made me cry there's so many beautiful cats dying from this, some so so young too, its horrific 

Trouble is I have to check it daily in case there's an update


----------



## laura_nash (5 August 2021)

Bumping for anyone who missed this.

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...fear-as-vets-struggle-with-mysterious-illness


----------



## honetpot (5 August 2021)

For certain products they are saying all batch codes
https://www.food.gov.uk/news-alerts/alert/fsa-prin-36-2021-update-1


----------



## SEL (5 August 2021)

James wellbeloved isn't part of this is it? I don't think so looking at their webpage but I have a poorly cat so wanted to make sure (a poorly cat who I can't catch for a vet visit to make it worse)


----------



## Chippers1 (5 August 2021)

SEL said:



			James wellbeloved isn't part of this is it? I don't think so looking at their webpage but I have a poorly cat so wanted to make sure (a poorly cat who I can't catch for a vet visit to make it worse)
		
Click to expand...

James Wellbeloved is made in their own factory so isn't a part of the Folds Hill recall


----------



## SEL (5 August 2021)

Chippers1 said:



			James Wellbeloved is made in their own factory so isn't a part of the Folds Hill recall 

Click to expand...

Thank you. Think cat has hurt her leg but waiting for call back from vet before rugby tackling her for an appointment


----------



## skinnydipper (5 August 2021)

SEL said:



			James wellbeloved isn't part of this is it? I don't think so looking at their webpage but I have a poorly cat so wanted to make sure (a poorly cat who I can't catch for a vet visit to make it worse)
		
Click to expand...

James Wellbeloved is made by Crown Pet Foods, as is Royal Canin.  Crown Pet Foods is a subsidiary of Mars.


----------



## Boulty (5 August 2021)

I believe they’re leaning towards mycotoxins as a possible cause as they have been found in some food samples apparently.


----------

